# 15 year old chainsaw advice



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

that chain is way loose. after that just try it. if it doesn't cut well enough, get a sharpening file and watch vids on how to use it.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Chain is too loose, make sure the oil feed hole to the bar is free.
Use an ext. cord that gives you less than 5% voltage drop at the 9 amps it'll be drawing. 
@100' length go with #14, #16 won't quite do it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why over thinking this one.
By the time you filled up the bar oil, took off the bar and chain to see if the oilers working, tightened up the chain, sharpened the chain if it's dull, I could have used my hand bow saw or cordless saws all with a pruning blade and have been done long ago.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I have a 30-40 yr old electric McCulloch chainsaw that I inherited from my father. I only occasionally use it because my gas saws don't require an extension cord BUT when I do use it all I do is check the chain tension and oil level. The saw has more power than I would have ever guessed! All chains need sharpening from time to time - you'll know if it needs sharpening once you use it.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

joecaption said:


> Why over thinking this one.
> By the time you filled up the bar oil, took off the bar and chain to see if the oilers working, tightened up the chain, sharpened the chain if it's dull, I could have used my hand bow saw or cordless saws all with a pruning blade and have been done long ago.


The OP wants to get the saw back in shape.


----------



## grussem (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks for all the advice folks!


----------

